# sandals



## slatter2008 (Aug 31, 2005)

does anybody know of a web site that tells you how to make a pair of waraji sandals?


----------



## arnisador (Nov 8, 2005)

What's waraji? I don't know the term.


----------



## slatter2008 (Jan 22, 2006)

they are straw sandals the samurai would waer into battle


----------



## slatter2008 (Jan 22, 2006)

it is wat the samurai would wear on thier feet to go into battle


----------



## slatter2008 (Jan 22, 2006)

sorry for the double post


----------



## Odin (Jan 23, 2006)

ermmmmmm....ebay?(")


----------



## donna (Apr 7, 2006)

Found this site that looks to have an Ok set of instructions with photos.
http://forums.cosplay.com/showthread.php?t=69336&highlight=waraji


----------



## slatter2008 (Apr 24, 2006)

thank you that was helpfull


----------

